# 26" Cannondale Taurine SL 1 Hardtail MTB (M, UVP ca. 5.000 EUR)



## EbayTaurine (4. Dezember 2011)

26" Cannondale Taurine SL 1 Hardtail MTB (M, UVP ca. 5.000 EUR)

Komplettfahrrad der Spitzenklasse, wegen Wechsel auf das Nachfolgemodell mit einem weinenden Auge abzugegen.

Rahmen: 26" Cannondale Taurine SL 1 Team-Farben M (EN 14766)
Gesamtgewicht: ca. 9,1 kg (nie gewogen, im Netz kursieren Angaben von 8,8-9,2 kg) 
Rahmengewicht:	ca. 1282g
Federgabel: ca. 1498g
Rahmenhöhe:	M
Rahmenmaterial:	Carbon
Federgabel:	Lefty Speed Carbon 110 SL
Federweg:	110mm Federweg, siehe auch http://www.eighty-aid.com/index.php?id=833
Sitzwinkel:	74 °
Lenkwinkel:	70 °
Sitzrohr:	432 mm
Oberrohr:	590 mm (Oberrohrlänge Mitte Steuersatz - Kante Sitzrohrklemme ca. 550 mm)
Steuerrohr:	133 mm
Schaltwerk:	Shimano XTR
Schalthebel:	Shimano XTR
Kurbel:	Cannondale SI (175 mm)
Umwerfer:	Shimano XTR
Bremse:	Shimano XTR
Bremsen-Disc vorne:	160 mm
Bremsen-Disc hinten:	160 mm
Laufräder:	Shimano XTR
Vorbau:	Cannondale SI
Lenker:	FSA K-Force
Sattelstütze: FSA Carbon
Sattel: Fizik (weiss-orange)
UVP: ca. 5.000 EUR


----------



## EbayTaurine (4. Dezember 2011)

Anfragen bitte via ebay nachrichtensytem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

